

NSA infected 50,000 computer networks with malicious software - jobstijl
http://nrc.nl/nieuws/2013/11/23/nsa-infected-50000-computer-networks-with-malicious-software/

======
joseman
Reject the idea of BIG DATA. It only infringes on your rights and freedoms
which are being eroded daily on the internet.

